# Our first horse trailer......should we treat the floorboards?



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

We just bought our first horse trailer so we are new to having a trailer.

We bought a used 2002 Century stock trailer. It has had one owner before us and hardly any use. So it's in really nice shape. The floor appears about as close to perfect as you can get. It was stored in a covered carport and it has rubber mats.

We don't have a covered storage area though and I am wondering if I should coat the wooden floorboards with something to help prevent weathering and water damage. Like maybe an oil based deck stain? Would that be a good idea? 

I don't plan on using the trailer very often. It is more for emergencies. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Look really closely at those floorboards.
They probably already are pressure treated lumber. If they are they don't need anything painted on them.
I would be very cautious about "painting" any type of sealant on the floorboards. Horse urine is caustic and when mixed with chemicals from sealant you don't know if any noxious fumes will happen...your horse and you will be breathing that air..

Best would be to flip your mats up so your floors can breathe and dry if they get damp. At the least flip them and place wood planks under the front part left down on the floor so all the mat is lifted for "breathing" underneath it where the mat is flipped onto the front section.
Allowing your wood floors to breathe and dry out is the life of the floor.
When I am not using my trailer much I actually just remove my mats, power wash them clean and the entire inside of the trailer then leave all to air dry well. I replace my mats when I need to start using my trailer again, till then they are placed out of the way in my storage area.
Always thoroughly hose/wash down your horse trailer after every use...use a brush and scrub those crevices and spaces, walls and floor/wall joints... any debris left behind is breeding ground for rust and decay along with stench and germs/disease.

Best of luck and ENJOY your new trailer.
:wink:


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Keep mats up when not In use. Leave boards as is.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! That's pretty easy. 

I doubt I will use it very much, it 's more for emergencies. But you never know, I might start to like the idea of going places.


----------

